
Non-admin user in High Sierra can approve a kernel module to be loaded - tomduncalf
https://mobile.twitter.com/wdormann/status/953651214532726789
======
gordo4
You have to be admin to load it in the first place though... The confirmation
is just fluff. That being said though...

I quit using OSX after I tried High Sierra.

Going back to a Linux desktop has been glorious. I appreciate it more now than
ever.

